# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1990+ >  Aqua Myth [Al Salmy 4, Εξπρές Σαντορίνη- Express Santorini, Chartres]

## Maroulis Nikos

Δρομολόγηση του Εξπρές Σαντορίνη τέλος του Απρίλη με καπετάνιο τον Καπέταν Σπύρο για Παροναξία.

----------


## parianos

Καλησπερα, ειμαι καινουργιος εδω και μαλλον δεν χρειαζεται να φτιαξει το Εξπρες Σαντορινη και πιστευω θα το ξαναβαλουνε παλι στην γραμμη το ερχομενο καλοκαιρι 2007 διοτι τωρα ταξιδευουνε το Εξπρες Αθηνα και το Εξπρες Πηγασος. Το επομενο μηνα απο οτι εμαθα θα αλλαξουνε δρομολογια λογω χειμωνα.

----------


## NAXOS

To ΕΧPRESS SANTORINI ΞΑΝΑΜΠΑΙΝΕΙ 1 ΝΟΕΜΒΡΙΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΣΤΗΣΗ ΤΟ NISSOS MYKONOS ΓΙΑ ΔΥΟ ΜΗΝΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΘΑ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΣΤΗΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΔΥΟ ΜΗΝΕΣ.
ΣΤΗ ΠΑΡΟΝΑΞΙΑ ΞΑΝΑΜΠΑΙΝΕΙ 1 ΜΑΡΤΙΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΤΟ ΧΕΙΜΩΝΑ Η ΠΑΡΟΝΑΞΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΕΧΗ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΤΗΣ HELLENIC.

----------


## delta pi

Θα το αντικαταστήσει στη Χίο και τη Μυτιλήνη? :Surprised:

----------


## NAXOS

ΕΤΣΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕ 4 ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ.
ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ   ΔΕΥΤ-ΤΕΤ-ΠΑΡ ΣΤΙΣ 4 ΤΟ ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ ΣΤΙΣ 9 ΤΟ ΒΡΑΔΥ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ  ΤΡΙ-ΠΕΜΠ-ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ ΣΤΙΣ  5 ΤΟ ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ ΣΤΙΣ 7ΤΟ ΠΡΩΙ.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Κρίμα και εγώ που πίστευα ότι θα είναι το χειμώνα στην Παροναξία  :Sad:

----------


## gvaggelas

Μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς την ταχύτητα του πλοίου. Απλά θέλω να υπολογίσω σε πόσες ώρες θα κάνει το Χίο-Πειραιά.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

19 μίλια νομίζω

----------


## gvaggelas

Ευχαριστώ. Θα κάνει περίπου 8 ώρες, εκτός αν ταξιδεύει βράδυ, οπότε θα κόβει ταχύτητα. Το λογικό αυτό είναι γιατί και το Μυτιλήνη που πιάνει 20 το κάνει σε 8 - 8,5 ώρες.

----------


## NAXOS

ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΣΤΙΣ 16.00   ΑΦΙΞΗ ΣΤΗ ΧΙΟ ΣΤΙΣ 00.30
ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΧΙΟ ΣΤΙΣ 01.00   ΑΦΙΞΗ ΣΤΗ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ  ΣΤΙΣ 04.00
ΔΙΑΜΟΝΗ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΙΣ 17.00 ΠΟΥ ΑΝΑΧΩΡΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΧΙΟ - ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΜΕ ΑΦΙΞΗ 05.00.

----------


## Rocinante

Το πλοιο μετα απο σταση στο Γιβραλταρ βρισκεται στον Ατλαντικο αλλα δεν μπορω να επιβεβαιωσω οτι παει Λισαβωνα γιατι η πορεια του ειναι αρκετα ανοιχτη και σε λιγο θα χαθει και το ιχνος του απο το AIS Γιβραλταρ

----------


## Leo

Μπορεί να πηγαίνει κατευθείαν στις Αζόρες όπου και θα δουλέψει όπως και την προηγούμενη χρονιά!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στο παρακάτω link από το *gibraltarport.com*, χθεσινή φωτογραφία του Σαντορινακίου στο Γιβραλτάρ, αναχωρόντας για Αζόρες.

*http://www.gibraltarport.com/fulldetail.cfm?PhotoID=2844*

----------


## Rocinante

Το μακρυνο ταξιδι τελειωσε http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/...php?lid=468080

----------


## marsant

Μια φωτογραφια της Σαντοριναρας μπαινοντας στο λιμανι της Σαντορινης(αυγουστος 96' ημουν πανω στο ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ)


και εδω ιoυνιος του 2006 σε ρεμετζο του στο λιμανι της Ναξου(τραβηγμενη πανω απο το ΒLUE STAR PAROS)

----------


## iletal1

ΑΛΛΗ ΜΙΑ ΦΩΤΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΜΟΥ ΤΡΑΒΗΓΜΕΝΗ ΤΟ ΣΕΠΤΕΜΒΡΗ ΤΟΥ 2002 ΠΗΓΑΙΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΠΡΟΣ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ.

----------


## kastro

Τι γίνεται τώρα με το πλοίο ξανά έφυγε για αζόρες;Γιατί έχω πολύ καιρό να το δω και να ακούσω νέα του.

----------


## marsant

Ακομα στις Αζορες ειναι.

----------


## kastro

Ο πλαινός καταπέλτης που του ανοίξανε πρέπει να είναι απαραίτητος για τις ανάγκες τις γραμμής αλλιώς γιατί να τον ανοίγανε τζάμπα. :Cool:

----------


## vinman

...με τα σινιάλα της Agapitos express ferries...

----------


## dimitris!

Που παρεπιπτόντως ήταν και τα πιο ωραία του...Μπραβο φίλε vinman για το υλικό σου...

----------


## Haddock

Και όχι μόνο σε αυτό το βαπόρι. Η μπλε φορεσιά ταιριάζει σε πολλά ποστάλια, όμως, το λευκό βαπόρι με απαλές αποχρώσεις στο σινιάλο, σαν του Κώστα Αγαπητού, έχει τη δικιά του φινέτσα.

----------


## kastro

Πότε θα μας ξανάρθει από την Πορτογαλία;

----------


## apollo_express

Καλοκαίρι 2005. Η φωτογραφία δεν είναι και η καλύτερη, αλλά τότε δεν ήξερα να χειρίζομαι καλά την ψηφιακή!

Dscn0096.jpg

----------


## iletal1

Φωτογραφία που βρήκα στο www.digital-camera.gr από κάποιον/α με το όνομα ARGO .

----------


## nikolas200

ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ και ΣΟΥΠΕΡ ΝΑΙΑΣ αν βλέπω καλά στον Αθηνίο. Άλλες εποχές έχεις δίκιο φίλε. Και απο μένα μια φωτογραφία στην Παροικια 

EXPRESS SANTORINI  PAROS .jpg

----------


## giorgos....

η θέα απο την αριστερή βαρδιόλα της "θεάς" απο τη γαλλία..

αριστερή βαρδιόλα.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

παρέα με το φιλαράκι της στον αθηνιό τον μάρτιο του 1995

ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ 6-3-1995..jpg

και εδώ τον ιούλιο του 2008 στο portas do mar σημαιοστολισμένη και πανέμορφη..

InauguraΓ§Γ£o_PORTAS_DO_MAR_2008-07-05_fotos_L_M_Correia_(49).jpg

και εδώ η φετινή της άφιξη στο γιβραλτάρ στις 17-5, σε ένα ταξίδι που διαρκεί περίπου 11-12 μέρες..

express santorini 17-5-2008 gibraltar.jpg

----------


## marsant

Φιλε Γιωργο πανεμορφες οι φωτογραφιες σου!Σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ:wink:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> παρέα με το φιλαράκι της στον αθηνιό τον μάρτιο του 1995
> 
> ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ 6-3-1995..jpg
> 
> και εδώ τον ιούλιο του 2008 στο portas do mar σημαιοστολισμένη και πανέμορφη..
> 
> InauguraΓ§Γ£o_PORTAS_DO_MAR_2008-07-05_fotos_L_M_Correia_(49).jpg
> 
> και εδώ η φετινή της άφιξη στο γιβραλτάρ στις 17-5, σε ένα ταξίδι που διαρκεί περίπου 11-12 μέρες..
> ...



Αφου ευχαριστησω το Γιωργο για τις καταπληκτικες φωτογραφιες του,θα ηθελα να δω το βλεμμα του φιλου Roi Baudoin οταν θα δει την πρωτη φωτογραφια...Αν και τα δυο τους ειναι ομορφα δε νομιζω να διαφωνει κανεις στο οτι ο Γεωργιος Εξπρες ειναι μια, καραβολατρικη, κλαση πανω απο το Σαντορινακη...Α ρε βαπορα τουλαχιστον εσυ ζεις ακομα,σε αντιθεση με το γαλλο κυανο φιλο σου που εφυγε για παντα...

----------


## kastro

> παρέα με το φιλαράκι της στον αθηνιό τον μάρτιο του 1995
> 
> ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ 6-3-1995..jpg
> 
> και εδώ τον ιούλιο του 2008 στο portas do mar σημαιοστολισμένη και πανέμορφη..
> 
> InauguraΓ§Γ£o_PORTAS_DO_MAR_2008-07-05_fotos_L_M_Correia_(49).jpg
> 
> και εδώ η φετινή της άφιξη στο γιβραλτάρ στις 17-5, σε ένα ταξίδι που διαρκεί περίπου 11-12 μέρες..
> ...


Γίνεται να ταξιδεύει 11-12 μέρες χωρίς να σταματήσει για ανεφοδιασμό;

----------


## marsant

> Γίνεται να ταξιδεύει 11-12 μέρες χωρίς να σταματήσει για ανεφοδιασμό;


 
Εννωειται φυσικα με ανεφοδιασμο....

----------


## giorgos....

φίλε captain_nionio ποιόν εννοείς "γάλλο κυανό" που έφυγε για πάντα?

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> φίλε captain_nionio ποιόν εννοείς "γάλλο κυανό" που έφυγε για πάντα?


Φιλε μου Γιωργο εννοω το Επτανησος...Μονο και μονο το avatar μου δες...

----------


## giorgos....

α.... καλά. έχω ξεφύγει, μήν παρεξηγείς..
ας ελπίσουμε πως θα μείνει και το σαντορινάκι μας..

----------


## giorgos....

*τί λέτε; πάμε ενα ταξίδι με το εξπρές σαντορίνη; φυσικά πρώτη θέση.. κατάστρωμα..*

θέα απο τη βαρδιόλα.jpg

¶ θέση κατάστρωμα.jpg

----------


## marsant

Ax τι μου θυμησες φιλε Γιωργο..Ποσα ταξιδια εχω κανει με αυτο το βαπορι απο τοτε που πρωτομπηκε.Ξερω τον καθε χωρο του με κλειστα ματια.Τις πιο πολλες ωρες τις περναγα στην γεφυρα φυσικα!

----------


## Haddock

Διακρίνω μια ιδιαίτερη προτίμηση για το Σαντορινάκι? Γιατί να είμαι &#171;μοναχοφάης&#187;, όπως λέει και ένας φίλος, και να μη μοιραστώ τα διαμάντια του φωτογραφικού αρχείου...

Στους λάτρεις του Chartres και ειδικά στον Marsant, Giorgos..., και φυσικά στον Jolly Roger.

 

Η πρώτη φώτο είναι αλιευμένη από το flickr και η δεύτερη από παλιά ιστοσελίδα της εταιρείας του Κ. Αγαπητού.

----------


## giorgos....

ε πώς να μην του έχουμε αδυναμία?
αφού είναι μοναχοπαίδι και μάλλιστα όμορφο μοναχοπαίδι.. όπως λέει και ο jolly roger....

υγ. φίλε marsant,, θα πάμε βόλτα και στο εσωτερικό του πλοίου..
να είσαι σίγουρος.. λίγο υπομονή μόνο..

----------


## giorgos....

_στον έβδομο ουρανό...._

στον έβδομο ουρανό.jpg

----------


## Haddock

Στο μπαλκόνι του Αιγαίου με τη γητεύτρα θαλασσομάνα...



Πηγή:flickr

----------


## giorgos....

εν πλώ..

εν πλώ.jpg

----------


## marsant

Να σαι καλα φιλε paroskayak σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την αφιερωση αλλα και για τις ξεχωριστες φωτογραφιες με το ομορφο Σαντορινακι στο ''νησι'' του που ειναι πραγματικα καρτποσταλ!Να σαι παντα καλα!

Υ.Γ οσο για σενα φιλε Γιωργο μου δημιουργεις μεσα μου ενα απιστευτο παζλ με τις φωτο σου και με ξαναταξιδευεις!Να σαι καλα!

----------


## polykas

> εν πλώ..
> 
> εν πλώ.jpg


Πολύ ωραίες ΄΄giorgos ΄΄οι φωτογραφίες σου... :Very Happy:

----------


## alcaeos

> εν πλώ..
> 
> εν πλώ.jpg


 katapliktikh photo bravo

----------


## giorgos....

_τώρα το πλοίο έχει σαλπάρει, κι απο τα μάτια σβήνει η στεριά.._

εν πλώ.jpg

και ποιός δεν θα ήθελε να είναι εκεί.... 
όμως το ταξίδι συνεχίζεται....

υγ. φίλε marsant είμαστε ακόμα εν πλώ, στο συνηθισμένο δρομολόγιο για πάρο-νάξο-ίο-σαντορίνη..
γι' αυτό λοιπόν κράτα όρεξη και φυλάξου γιατι θα πυροβολώ αδιακρίτως..

----------


## BASILIS

Το πλοίο το χειμώνα έκανε το δρομολόγιο Κυλλήνη - Πόρος σε αντικατάσταση του Επτάνησος. Άφησε πολύ καλές αναμννήσεις στους επιβάτες της γραμμής και κυρίως λόγω της πολύ καλής του συμπεριφοράς στης δύσκολες θάλασσες που πιάνουν το χειμώνα στο Ιόνιο (Ν,ΝΑ,ΝΔ) που πραγματικά ταλαιπωρούν τρελά τους επιβάτες αυτής της γραμμής και κυρίως με το Επτάνησος.

----------


## marsant

Πυροβολα φιλε Γιωργο φοραω αλεξισφερο:grin:

----------


## BASILIS

Ρίξε και καμιά εσωτερική φωτό καθώς από ότι το θυμάμαι το χε στον Πόρο ήταν πολύ καλοπεριποιημένο

----------


## giorgos....

επιδή νύχτωσε και έβαλε λίγο ψύχρα λέω να πάμε μια βολτίτσα μέχρι μέσα..
σάρωση0039.jpg

κατεβαίνωντας 2 deck πιο κάτω πέφτουμε πάνω στο ένα απο τα 2 πρυμνιά σαλόνια της οικονομικής θέσης
πρυμνιό σαλόνι 3ης θέσης.jpg

και προχωρώντας δεξιά βρίσκουμε το πλευρικό σαλόνι της 3ης
πλευρικό σαλόνι 3ης θέσης.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

μετά στρίβουμε αριστερά για να ανέβουμε το κλιμακοστάσιο που οδηγεί στο deck 6 και στα σαλόνια της Ά θέσης
κλιμακοστάσιο.jpg

περνάμε το πλευρικό σαλόνι της Ά θέσης....
πλευρικό σαλόνι ά θέσης.jpg

για να καταλήξουμε στο πλωριό σαλόνι της διακεκριμένης
σαλόνι 1ης θέσης.jpg

και μετά στην καμπίνα μας για έναν υπνάκο..
καμπίνα 301.jpg

το ταξίδι συνεχίζεται αύριο το πρωί με την αυγή..

----------


## marsant

Να σαι καλα αρχοντα Γιωργο για τις στιγμες που μας χαριζεις!Για οσους δεν γνωριζουν στο Σαντορινακι ειχαν κανει μια μεγαλη ανακαινηση το 2000 αν θυμαμαι καλα και το ειχανε κανει πολυ ωραιο οπως βλεπεται και απο τις καταπληκτικες φωτο του φιλου Γιωργου.Επισης εγιναν καινουργιες καμπινες(γιατι ειχε πολλες κατω απο ο γκαραζ) και εγινε και μεσα κουκλακι.Φιλε Γιωργο περιμενουμε και τις αλλες για το υπεροχο ταξιδι που μας χαριζεις....

----------


## exsantorini74

Ξέρει κανένας πότε γυρίζει Ελλάδα :Confused: 

Πώς βρίκατε αυτές τισ φωτογραφίες??

----------


## giorgos....

η αλήθεια είναι οτι μας πήρε λίγο ο ύπνος και κοιμηθήκαμε παραπάνω αλλα δέν χάνουμε την ευκερεία για ξεμούδιασμα και ενα πρωινό καφέ στη γέφυρα..
ας ελπίσουμε οτι θα λείπει ο πλοίαρχος, για να μήν τον ενοχλήσουμε..

απο αυτή τη στενή αλλα συμπαθητική σκάλα λοιπόν....
σάρωση0003.jpg

μπαίνουμε στο χώρο της γέφυρας και συγκεκριμένα στο charter room..
charter room.jpg

ο πλοίαρχος λείπει.. 
γέφυρα1.jpg


οπότε σκέφηκα πως είναι ευκερεία να νιώσουμε και εμείς σάν καπεταναίοι και να κολλήσουμε για *λίγο* στα τζάμια για να δούμε την πλώρη του σαντορίνη να παίζει παιχνίδια με το σημερινό 6αράκι, κάι εμάς, να μας κάνει να μήν μπορούμε να πάρουμε τα μάτια μας απο πάνω της..


σάρωση0002.jpg

*και το λίγο έγεινε πολύ....*

----------


## Thanasis89

Καλά είσαι φοβερός και η ξενάγησή σου υπέροχη ! Όσο για την τελευταία φωτογραφία... Τέλεια !

----------


## vinman

Φίλε Γιώργο είσαι απλά εκπληκτικός!!!!

----------


## grangelo

Ευχαριστουμε φιλε Γιωργο!
Πολυ ωραιες εικονες!

----------


## giorgos....

εν πλώ κάπου μετά τη νάξο..

κάπου εξω απο τη νάξο.jpg


φίλοι μου σας ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια..
περνώντας απο την οία.. και θαυμάζοντας το μαγευτικό αυτό νησί..
IMG_1649.JPG


ετοιμαζόμαστε για το ρεμέτζο και καθώς όλοι βρίσκονται στα πόστα τους..
έτοιμο το βιλάι.jpg

πάμε κι εμείς στη δική μας θέση για να απολαύσουμε το ρεμέτζο..
αργά ανάποδα..
ανάποδα.jpg

*"νέτα"* ακούγεται στη γέφυρα..
νετα1.jpg

marsant στο έφερα για να το δείς.. και να σε πάρουμε μαζί μας..

----------


## giorgos....

αγαπητοί επιβάτες, μέλη του nautilia.gr το εξπρές σαντορίνη σας ευχαριστεί και εύχεται να το ταξιδέψετε ξανά σε ένα απο τα επόμενα δρομολόγια του..

νέτα2.jpg

----------


## jvrou

> Να σαι καλα αρχοντα Γιωργο για τις στιγμες που μας χαριζεις!Για οσους δεν γνωριζουν στο Σαντορινακι ειχαν κανει μια μεγαλη ανακαινηση το 2000 αν θυμαμαι καλα και το ειχανε κανει πολυ ωραιο οπως βλεπεται και απο τις καταπληκτικες φωτο του φιλου Γιωργου.Επισης εγιναν καινουργιες καμπινες(γιατι ειχε πολλες κατω απο ο γκαραζ) και εγινε και μεσα κουκλακι.Φιλε Γιωργο περιμενουμε και τις αλλες για το υπεροχο ταξιδι που μας χαριζεις....


Η ανακαίνηση είχε γίνει τότε που είχε αναλάβει η Hellas Ferries αν θυμάμαι καλά. Όντως έγινε πολύ καλύτερο καθώς πριν είχε κάτι σαν σίδερα μέσα και όταν είχε αεράκι τράνταζαν και ακουγόταν σε όλο το σαλόνι.

----------


## giorgos....

επίσης έγεινε ανακαίνηση και το 2006, στο πρυμνιό σαλόνι τουλάχιστον. αλλά δυστυχώς δέν έχω φωτογραφίες απο αυτό..

----------


## thalassolykos

~αληθεια οι αξιωματικοι και οι καμπινες του πληρωματος που βρισκονται? κατω απο γκαραζ και εχουν και κοινες τουαλετες??

----------


## marsant

Επανω βρισκονται,συγκεκριμενα ενα ντεκ κατω απο την Γεφυρα.

----------


## esperos

Να  το  θυμηθούμε  και  με  μια  παλαιότερη  φορεσιά.


EXPRESS SANTORINI.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

> Να το θυμηθούμε και με μια παλαιότερη φορεσιά.
> 
> 
> EXPRESS SANTORINI.jpg


πανεμορφη φωτογραφια φιλε espere!!!!

----------


## eliasaslan

Καταπληκτική φωτογραφία φίλε espere

----------


## nikolas200

φοβερές φωτογραφίες espere. Να είσαι καλα

----------


## nikolas200

Φίλε γιώργο αν μπορείς να μου στείλεις σε μεγένθυση το σηματάκι VSL που έχεις δίπλα στο όνομα σου να το βάλω wallpaper

----------


## giorgos....

*δείτε αυτό. αξίζει!!!!* 
www.dailymotion.com/video/x2hgje_teaser-futur-film-chartres

αφιερωμένο σε όσους αγαπούν αυτό το καράβι, στον jolly roger αλλά και σε όλο το φόρουμ..

----------


## Haddock

Ωραίο το βίντεο του Chartres. Για να θυμηθούμε ένα συμβάν το οποίο πέρασε στα ψηλά του Newhaven. Γενάρης του 1990 και το Chartres βρίσκεται 30 μίλια ανοιχτά του Newhaven σε συνθήκες άγριας θαλασσοταραχής. Κατάφερε το κροσάρισμα και έφτασε στη Διέπη με σπασμένα τζάμια στη γέφυρα. Το ανεμόμετρο στο Newhaven κατέγραψε ριπές ανέμων εντάσεως 11 μποφώρ.

Από την ιστοσελίδα του ναυαγοσωστικού σώματος του Newhaven διαβάζουμε:




> At 14:40 Dover CG picked up a Mayday call from the car ferry "Chartres" stating that the vessel had machinery failure 5 NM south of the Greenwich Meridian buoy (some 30 NM SSW of Newhaven) and required assistance. The ferry had 130 passengers and crew aboard and had suffered machinery failure as a result of huge waves breaking through the windows of the bridge and swamping equipment causing short circuits. The Captain instructed passengers and crew to don lifejackets in preparation for abandoning the ship. The wind at the time was WSW 80 - 95 knots and as the pager system was out of action the crew were asked to stand by at the boathouse.
> 
> At 15:00 the "Chartres" requested helo assistance and Rescue 174 was sent from Lee-on-Solent and the lifeboat was launched to back up the helo. At 15:15 auxiliary power was restored aboard the "Chartres" and in the appalling conditions she slowly continued her crossing to Dieppe and the helo and lifeboat were stood down to return to station. The lifeboat arrived back at Newhaven at 15:41 after a short but exceptionally rough service. The official report of this service recorded the sea to be state 9, "Phenomenal".
> 
> As the "Chartres" eventually entered Dieppe at around 21:00 a huge wave swept the ship into the harbour wall ripping a hole in the hull below the waterline. The vessel started to list badly as water poured on board but she was able to dock. It was some time before the list was improved sufficiently for the passengers and vehicles to disembark.

----------


## giorgos....

ακριβώς φίλε paroskayak. άν μου επιτρέπεις να συμπληρώσω οτι όταν έπεσε στη θύελα και έσπασαν τα τζάμια της γέφυρας, μετά απο λίγο υπήρξε και black out στο πλοίο και έσβησαν οι μηχανές. μετά απο 45 λεπτά που που έμεινε ακυβέρνητο τελικά επισκευάστηκαν οι μηχανές και κατάφερε να φτάσει στο newhaven, κάτι που αναφέρεται στο αγγλικό κείμενο που ανέβασες.

όσο για τις φώτο, πολύ εντυπωσιακές όσο και θλιβερές..

----------


## giannisk88

Απίστευτη ιστορία!!!Πρώτη φορά την ακούω!!Σας ευχαριστούμε παιδιά και για τα ντοκουμέντα που ανεβάσατε και για την ιστορία που μοιραστήκατε μαζί μας!

----------


## giorgos....

με την πολύ όμορφη πάσα που μου έδωσες ας θυμηθούμε την γαλλίδα μας με μία απο τις παλιές της φορεσιές..

chart1.jpg


και με όλο το δρόμο..


 chart4.jpg
copyright φωτογρφιών: fotoflite, Roy Thornton collection

----------


## Haddock

Η Γαλλίδα έχει βάλει πλώρη για Ανατολή και μας έρχεται. *Ετοιμάζεται* να περάσει τις Στήλες του Ηρακλή (Γιβραλτάρ). ΕΤΑ 13:30

santorini.png

----------


## giorgos....

άντε να μας έρθει με το καλό..

----------


## giorgos....

για του λόγου το αληθές..

εξπρές σαντορίνη.jpg

ένα ευχαριστώ στον φίλο paroskayak..

----------


## parianos

Παιδια, παρτε τις φωτογραφικες μηχανες και παμε στο λιμανι να το καλοσωριζουμε......

----------


## marsant

και μακαρι να γυρισει στην γραμμη του δηλαδη ΠΑΡΟ-ΝΑΞΟ-ΙΟ-ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ που αγαπηθηκε.Χρειαζεται αυτη τη στιγμη να κανει κανα βραδυνο απο τον Πειραια γιατι εχουμε μεινει παλι με το μονοπωλιο που λεγεται blue star!

----------


## manolis m.

Mpa den nomizw na to kanei kati tetoio i HSW...gia autous einai san kanoun ''mpros gia pisw''..kai mallon den to theloun...

----------


## Speedkiller

Αν ο θεόφιλος μας χαιρετήσει γιατι να μην το πάρει η νελ?????ΟΕΟ???? :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## marsant

Και που να το βαλει φιλε speedkiller?Δεν κανει για Χιο-Μυτιληνη γιατι το γκαραζ του ειναι πολυ μικρο(δεν χωραει ουτε τις μισες νταλικες του Θεοφιλου):wink:

----------


## Speedkiller

Το ξέρω αγαπητέ Marsant!!!Για αυτο εβαλα και τα ΟΕΟ κλπ...Παντως είναι συμπαθητικο καραβάκι και είναι κριμα!Και απλά για την ιστορία είχε αντικαταστήσει το νησος Μυκονος την πρώτη χρονιά (Πειραιάς-Χιος-Μυτιληνη)για λίγο διαστημα!Ισως για την ετήσια του Μυκονος!!!Όποιος Θυμάται καλύτερα ας μας πει!

----------


## Speedkiller

Και λοιπόν είπα να βάλω και γω 2 φώτο απ το καραβάκι αυτό!Δυστυχως δεν έχω κ πολλές..Ισως ταίριαζε καλυτερα στο θέμα των δεξαμενισμών αλλά και εδώ μια χαρά είναι νομίζω!!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18721

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18722

Αφιερωμένες σε όλους τους φίλους του καραβιού και στον Manoli m. μην νομίζει πως του κραταω κακία για την Αριάδνη... :Very Happy:

----------


## moutsokwstas

ενοια σου φιλε speedkiller ο θεοις αποστολος που εχει ετοιμες λυσεις κι απαντησεις για ολους και για ολα, ειπε σε συνεντευξη στον εφοπλιστη ο,τι τελη οκτωβρη θα ειναι ετοιμος ο θεοφιλος, σε εφτιαξα? με το που θα φτιαχτει θα το παει κατω μαζι με τα υπολοιπα και το μυτιληνη και θα επιστρεψει δριμυτερος! μονο για λιγο καιρο ξαποσταινει και ξανα προς τη νελ τραβα! εκανε και δηλωση, τα γραφεια της νελ στη μυτιληνη δεν θα κλεισουν! θα τα κανει μουσειο? ειπε παλι οτι θα παρει νεο καραβι και αλλα σχετικα. και η ανεκ συμφωνα παντα με την ιδια την εταιρια (ανεκ) θα δυναμωσει τη θεση της στο βορειοανατολικο αιγαιο ως στρατηγικος επενδυτης της νελ....ο βεντουρης ειπε οτι το νεο πλοιο θα ειναι συμβατικο, οχι ταχυπλοο και  παραδεχτηκε οτι ηταν το λαθος της νελ, στο τελευταιο θα συμφωνησω μαζι του, γιατι για μενα απο εκει ξεκινησε η αρχη του κακου απο την αγορα των τριων...

----------


## kastro

> Το ξέρω αγαπητέ Marsant!!!Για αυτο εβαλα και τα ΟΕΟ κλπ...Παντως είναι συμπαθητικο καραβάκι και είναι κριμα!Και απλά για την ιστορία είχε αντικαταστήσει το νησος Μυκονος την πρώτη χρονιά (Πειραιάς-Χιος-Μυτιληνη)για λίγο διαστημα!Ισως για την ετήσια του Μυκονος!!!Όποιος Θυμάται καλύτερα ας μας πει!


Ναι το θυμάμαι και εγώ είναι αλήθεια,αλλά δεν ήτανε το μόνο στην γραμμή είχε και η Νέλ καθημερινά δρομολόγια.

Και δεν έχει και μεγάλη διαφορά από το γκαράζ του Μυτιλήνη.

----------


## kastro

Πότε θ'άρθει;

----------


## apollonas

akoustike oti fetos tha kanei tin ekplixi to ploio sthn grammh pou tha dromologithi h opoia tou pigenei ganti an to senario epalithefti tha antikatastisei kapoio taxyploo kai ora 7.20 pm

----------


## Haddock

Μήπως η επικείμενη δρομολόγηση της Γαλλίδας έχει σχέση με τα μαγειρέματα στις *Σποράδες*;;;

----------


## manolis m.

Egw tha prwteina mia grammi apo Volo-Sporades kai na katelige Mytilini!!

----------


## MYTILENE

Τέλεια ιδέα-πρόταση!!!Το είχα προτείνει το καλοκαίρι για ταχύπλοο της ΝΕΛ αλλά δεν άρεσε σε μερικούς.Μακάρι να γίνει

----------


## giorgos....

Όταν λέω μεγάλες αλλαγές δεν εννοώ μετασκευή. Όσα λεφτά και αν ρίξουν σε ένα πλοίο 41 ετών, είναι σίγουρα πολύ θετικό. Πάντως δεν είναι της οικογένειας Ποταμιάνου.

----------


## Apostolos

Μήπως κανένας Παναγόπουλος;

----------


## giorgos....

Απ'όσο ξέρω, όχι..

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ στις 06-03-2012 μόλις έχει επιστρέψει απο Αζόρες (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) και πάει να δέσει στο μόλο της Δραπετσώνας, φωτογραφημένο από την Κυνόσουρα.

ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ 54 06-03-2012.jpg

----------


## captain 83

Συγγνώμη για τη διόρθωση, αλλά στις 6-3-12 το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ δεν επέστρεψε από τις Αζόρες, αλλά από τον Βόλο εξαιτίας βλάβης και είχε αντικατασταθεί από τον ΠΗΓΑΣΟ.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ εν πλω το καλοκαιρι του 2001

_000042leandros.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ομορφη και ιστορικη πια αυτη η φωτο φιλε TSS APOLLON!

----------


## dionisos

Το πλοιο πριν περιπου μια ωρα ξεκινησε απο τισ Αζορες το ταξειδι επιστροφης στρον Πειραια. καλο ταξειδι

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πλοίο φάνηκε στο AIS και αύριο κατά τις 11.00 θα περάσει το Γιβραλτάρ. Πειραιά λέει στο AIS ότι θα είναι 10/10 στις 11.00 π.μ. 
Καλή συνέχεια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ 90 24-03-2014.jpg
Και μία του φωτο από τις 24/03 όταν φρεσκοβαμμένο πέρναγε από Πάχη για να βγει δοκιμαστικό.

----------


## Appia_1978

Πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία  :Smile:

----------


## pantelis2009

Έχει φωτογένεια .....τι να του κάνω!!!!!!!!!  :Fat:

----------


## karavofanatikos

To Express Santorini σήμερα στη Δραπετσώνα με τα νέα του σινιάλα, που για πρώτη φορά βλέπουμε στην Ελλάδα.

DSCN4829.jpg

----------


## manolisfissas

Σε ευχαριστούμε φίλε karavofanatikos για αυτή την τόσο ωραία φωτογραφία, που τράβηξες και μοιράστηκες μαζί μας

----------


## seajets

Γιατί γράφει HELLENIC SHIPPING(αντί HELLENIC SEAWAYS);

----------


## andria salamis

ΕΞΠΡΕΣ  ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ ,ανοικτά του πειραια,με νεο σινιάλο,και νεα πλοιοκτησία.

DSC_1812.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Γιατί γράφει HELLENIC SHIPPING(αντί HELLENIC SEAWAYS);


Έχει πουληθεί. Δες το 1088.

----------


## giorgos....

Με τα παλιά σινιάλα αλλά με τον ίδιο λεβέντη πλοίαρχο, δεμένο στα λεμονάδικα το 2010.
Express Santorini.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

CHARTRES.jpg
Πηγή: shipspotting

Σαν γαλλικό εναλλακτικά έπαιρνε βαγόνια,350 γραμμικά μέτρα.Δούλεψε στην Μάγχη κ την Ιρλανδική Θάλασσα,ενώ στον πρώτο πόλεμο του Κόλπου (1991) είχε ναυλωθεί στο υπουργείο άμυνας της χώρας του γιά μεταφορές μεταξύ Τοulon κ Υanbo.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ενα πολυ ομορφο και καλο βαπορι που εδω και 20 χρονια εχουμε την τυχη να το εχουμε κοντα μας.Το χαρακτηριστικο του φουγαρο ,θελω να το πω εδω και χρονια, μου θυμιζει Φρυγικο σκουφι...

images (16).jpg

...το οποιο το βλεπουμε ως συμβολο σε κομματα, ως συμβολο της Γαλλικης επαναστασης αλλα και στα στρουμφ.....

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Eκείνο που το χαλάει,είναι η έλλειψη καμπυλότητας προς τα πλώρα, χαρακτηριστικό των περισσότερων τραινάδικων.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ευχαριστα τα νεα για το βαπορι.

Απο εγκυρες πηγες εμαθα οτι φετος εγινε πολυ μεγαλης εκτασης επισκευη στις κυριες μηχανες, οτι αλλαχθηκε-αν καποια-ες ηλεκτρομηχανη-ες και οτι μπηκε νεα μοναδα air condition. 
Επισης μολις επιστρεψει πισω θα γινουν ανανεωσεις στο ξενοδοχειακο, οχι στη διαταξη των χωρων, ευτυχως, αλλα στις ταπετσαριες των μπουλμεδων, στις μοκετες και στα υφασματα των πολυθρονων-καναπεδων.
Μακαρι, εστω και τους Χειμωνες, να το δουμε λιγο σε καποια ελληνικη γραμμη και γιατι οχι αν τελειωσει απο τις Αζορες να το δουμε και μονιμα.

Για να ριξουν τοσα λεφτα σε βαπορι 41 ετων παει να πει οτι θελουν να το κρατησουν για χρονια...

  Κλεινοντας, μια εικονα απο το συντομο περασμα του στην Κασοκαρπαθια το Μαρτιο του 2012. Ηλιοβασιλεμα παρεα με την υπεροχη τσιμινιερα της, την Κασο και τα Αρμαθια, με ροτα για Καρπαθο...

Express_Santorini_Iliovasilema_Armathia_17_3_2012.JPG

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το πλοίο απ' τις 26 έως τις 29 Μαρτίου θα βρεθεί στη μεγάλη μόνιμη δεξαμενή της Ακτής Βασιλειάδη για τον καθιερωμένο δεξαμενισμό του.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε φίλε Νεκτάριε το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ όταν στις 24-03-2014 είχε πέσει από τη δεξαμενή της Ελευσίνας και μέσο του στενού Φανερωμένης - Πάχης πήγαινε για το δοκιμαστικό του. 

ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ 85 24-03-2014.jpg
Για όλους τους φίλους του.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Παρα πολυ ωραια φωτο φιλε pantelis 2009

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Οργασμος εργασιων στο Εξπρες Σαντορινη σε ολα τα επιπεδα.Εσωτερικα ,εξωτερικα ,πανω ,κατω ετσι το παλαι ποτε στολιδι του Αιγαιου θα κοσμει ως αξιος πρεσβευτης την Ελλαδα στην νησσο των Αζορων.Σιγουρα η νεα εταιρεια του θα το κρατησει αρκετα χρονια ακομα

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πλοίο σύμφωνα με το πρόγραμμα του ΟΛΠ ακύρωσε το δεξαμενισμό του στη μεγάλη του Πειραιά, λόγο της νέας παράτασης που πήρε ο Ανδρέας Κάλβος (έως 20/03 η νέα του παράταση ....και να δούμε).
Νομίζω ότι 04/04 πρέπει να φύγει για Αζόρες και να δούμε ....αν θα δεξαμενιστή πουθενά αλλού.

----------


## pantelis2009

Για που το έβαλε το Express Santorini και είναι ανοικτά στη ράδα τώρα με 10.5 μίλια!!!!!!!!!! Για την ώρα το AIS του γράφει ....Πειραιάς.

----------


## Η νήσος των Αζορών

Θα κάνει δοκιμαστικό

----------


## pantelis2009

Όντως έκανε δοκιμαστικό και μετά μπήκε μέσα στον Πειραιά κάτω από το ΥΕΝ. Δεν θα κάνει άραγε φέτος δεξαμενισμό!!!!!!
Εδώ φωτογραφημένο πέρσι μετά το δεξαμενισμό του στην Ελευσίνα, περνώντας από τα στενά της Φανερωμένης.

ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ 94 24-03-2014.jpg

----------


## leo85

Στην Ακτή Ηετιώνεια σήμερα το απόγευμα.

ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ 20-3.gif

20-3-2015.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Σημερα περιπου στις 14:00 εβγαινε απο το λιμανι η θρυλικη Γαλλιδα.

Προορισμος Lisbon για αλλη μια χρονια.

Καπετανιος ειναι πλεον ο πρωην υπαρχος του πλοιο, ο καπεταν Βαγγελης Ρουπακας. Να ειναι παντα καλοταξιδος και τυχερος. Μαζι στο ταξιδι ειναι και ο καπεταν Στεφανος Παπαδοπουλος ο οποιος πλεον εχει βγει στο γραφειο της εταιριας.

----------


## andria salamis

Καλό ταξίδι,στον cpt Στέφανο,στο πλήρωμα,και στο Πλοίο.

DSC_3170.JPG

----------


## leo85

Καλό ταξίδι σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

----------


## dionisos

> Όντως έκανε δοκιμαστικό και μετά μπήκε μέσα στον Πειραιά κάτω από το ΥΕΝ. Δεν θα κάνει άραγε φέτος δεξαμενισμό!!!!!!
> Εδώ φωτογραφημένο πέρσι μετά το δεξαμενισμό του στην Ελευσίνα, περνώντας από τα στενά της Φανερωμένης.
> 
> ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ 94 24-03-2014.jpg


Το βαπορι πριν λιγο εφτασε στην LISBOA και αμεσως ανεβηκε στην μονιμη δεξαμενη απ'οτι φαινεται στο AIS

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το βαπορι πριν λιγο εφτασε στην LISBOA και αμεσως ανεβηκε στην μονιμη δεξαμενη απ'οτι φαινεται στο AIS


Λισαβώνα φίλε μου  :Fat:  ,καθιερωμένο όνομα στα ελληνικά είναι.

----------


## dionisos

> Λισαβώνα φίλε μου  ,καθιερωμένο όνομα στα ελληνικά είναι.


Εχεις δικιο φιλε αλλα σε συζητησεις ναυτικων και ειδικα ποντοπορων ακουγεται οπως το εγραψα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Εχεις δικιο φιλε αλλα σε συζητησεις ναυτικων και ειδικα ποντοπορων ακουγεται οπως το εγραψα.


Κ εγώ από αυτόν τον χώρο πέρασα :Fat:  :Pride: .

----------


## pantelis2009

Αφού τελείωσε με το δεξαμενισμό και τα χαρτιά του στη Λισαβόνα έφυγε στις 21/04 για Αζόρες. Καλά ταξίδια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο. Εδώ το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ όταν στις 24-03-2014 έβγαινε για δοκιμαστικά.

ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ 100 24-03-2014.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ   εξω απο την μπουκα του μεγαλου λιμανιου σ'εναν  πρωινο αποπλου    το καλοκαιρι του 1994

_1994.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

> _Το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ   εξω απο την μπουκα του μεγαλου λιμανιου σ'εναν  πρωινο αποπλου    το καλοκαιρι του 1994_1994.jpg


πολλα ταξιδια,πολλες αναμνήσεις,όμορφη φωτογραφία,ομορφο καράβι.

----------


## pantelis2009

Πρέπει να τελείωσε με τα δρομολόγια του εχθές στις Αζόρες και έφυγε με προορισμό όπως λέει το AIS του ALGECIRAS-Γιβραλτάρ και άφιξη του εκεί 02/10/2015 στις 12.00 UTC. Καλή συνέχεια και καλή επιστροφή σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

----------


## dionisos

Τωρα ειναι στο στενο του ΓΙΒΡΑΛΤΑΡ και σε λιγο φθανει στο ALGECIRAS.

----------


## pantelis2009

Αφού έκανε πετρέλευση στην ALGECIRAS από το εφοδιαστικό Bahia Uno έφυγε και είναι Νότια από την Almeria ενώ πλέον στο AIS του γράφει προορισμός Πειραιάς  και άφιξη στις 06/10/2015 και ώρα 20.00 UTC. Καλή συνέχεια και καλώς να μας έλθουν.
Εδώ το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ όταν στις 24-03-2014 έβγαινε για δοκιμαστικά από τα στενά της Φανερωμένης. 

ΕΞΠΡΕΣ-ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ-93-24-03-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το υπέροχο πλοίο βρίσκεται ανάμεσα Πόρο και San George. Καλώς να μας έρθει και καλή ξεκούραση στο πλήρωμα.

----------


## George_345

Το πλοίο αυτην την στιγμή βρίσκεται έξω απο τα φανάρια του Πείραια χωρις να κινειται

----------


## Nautilia News

*EXPRESS SANTORINI  ..Welcome home!!*

----------


## SteliosK

Καλή ξεκούραση στο πλήρωμα!
Στη φωτογραφία όταν είχε έρθει από το μακρινό του ταξίδι τον Οκτώβριο του 2011.

Express Santorini 12-10-2011.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το πλοίο απ' τις 23 έως τις 26 Νοεμβρίου θα βρεθεί στη μεγάλη μόνιμη δεξαμενή της Ακτής Βασιλειάδη για τον καθιερωμένο δεξαμενισμό του.

----------


## George_345

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.Μήπως κάποιο μέλος έχει διαθέσιμα τα Ga plans-Deckplans και γενικα τα ναυπηγικά σχέδια του πλοίου?

----------


## pantelis2009

> Το πλοίο απ' τις 23 έως τις 26 Νοεμβρίου θα βρεθεί στη μεγάλη μόνιμη δεξαμενή της Ακτής Βασιλειάδη για τον καθιερωμένο δεξαμενισμό του.


Όντως φίλε Νεκτάριε σήμερα το πρωί μπήκε στη μεγάλη δεξαμενή του Πειραιά. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## andria salamis

τελικα βγήκε δευτέρα 30/11/15 ωρα 09,και πηγε Ν.Μ. Δραπετσώνας,
ρυμουλκουμενο

----------


## maria korre

Τι σας έχω, τι σας έχω! Σε ένα γρήγορο πέρασμα από το Λαύριο σήμερα, το είδα στο λιμάνι και... να η φωτο! 
Μόνο που λόγω βιασύνης και ήλιου δεν είναι καλή η λήψη! Πιστεύω ότι ο φίλος lavriotis θα τα καταφέρει καλύτερα!

DSC04479.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

> Τι σας έχω, τι σας έχω! Σε ένα γρήγορο πέρασμα από το Λαύριο σήμερα, το είδα στο λιμάνι και... να η φωτο! 
> Μόνο που λόγω βιασύνης και ήλιου δεν είναι καλή η λήψη! Πιστεύω ότι ο φίλος lavriotis θα τα καταφέρει καλύτερα!
> 
> DSC04479.jpg


Η Καβάλα ευχαριστεί το Λαύριο την όμορφη φωτογραφία και σε λίγο θα απαντήσει με επίσημο ρεπορτάζ  :Wink:

----------


## maria korre

Giovanaut, σ' ευχαριστούμε για το εμπεριστατωμένο ρεπορτάζ από Καβάλα! Το είδα στην αρχική σελίδα του forum και το απόλαυσα.

----------


## lavriotis

To ιστορικό Εξπρές Σαντορίνη στο λιμάνι του Λαυρίου!!! Αφιερωμένες οι φωτό στη φίλη μου την maria korre και σε όλους τους φίλους του βαποριού!!!                                                                                                                 sant1.jpgsant3.jpg

----------


## maria korre

Καλημέρα φίλε lavriotis και χρόνια πολλά! Σ' ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση και την άμεση ανταπόκριση! Οι φωτογραφίες σου όπως το περίμενα καταπληκτικές!!!

----------


## ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ

Εδω στο Ν/Μ/Δ στις 6 Οκτωβριου λίγα μόλις λεπτά μετά την άφιξη του από Αζόρες

----------


## avvachrist

Πραγματικά αυτό το _ΓΚΡΙ_ που έβαψαν το βαπόρι πάνω από την ίσαλο γραμμή πέρυσι στον δεξαμενισμό του στην Λισαβόνα και διατηρήθηκε και φέτος μόνο εμένα δεν μου αρέσει αισθητικά;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πραγματικά αυτό το _ΓΚΡΙ_ που έβαψαν το βαπόρι πάνω από την ίσαλο γραμμή πέρυσι στον δεξαμενισμό του στην Λισαβόνα και διατηρήθηκε και φέτος μόνο εμένα δεν μου αρέσει αισθητικά;


Ένα καράβι φοράει καπέλο στην τσιμινιέρα κ μπότα στην ίσαλο όπως λέμε ναυτικά.
Όσο γιά το γκρι είναι θέμα γούστου.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σκάντζα με το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ, και αυτήν την ώρα το πλοίο επιστρέφει από το Λαύριο στα πέριξ του Πειραιά.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στο πλοίο (στον νέο μώλο Δραπετσώνας) έχουν ξαναγραφτεί τα σινιάλα της ναύλωσης του στην αριστερή φρεσκοβαμμένη πλευρά του.

IMG_0393.jpg
_Δραπετσώνα - 26/03/2016_

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Εξαιρετικο βιντεο και πραγματικα υπεροχη μανουβρα απο τον καπεταν Βαγγελη Ρουπακα στην Καβαλα. Συμπαθεστατος και χαμογελαστος ανθρωπος...

Οσα χρονια και αν περασουν η Σαντοριναρα παντα θα γυρναει ομορφα, θα εντυπωσιαζει με το φουγαρο της και μαλλον θα διατηρει τον τιτλο του πλοιο με τα καλυτερα εξωτερικα καταστρωματα...

----------


## giorgos....

Από τους πιο ευχάριστους πλοιάρχους, στην πιο ευχάριστη και χαμογελαστή γέφυρα. Από υποπλοίαρχος επί cpt Στέφανου Παπαδόπουλου, με πολύ μεγάλη αγάπη για το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ.

----------


## dionisos

Αναχωρησε πριν λιγο το πλοιο για την ΛΙΣΑΒΩΝΑ. Καλο ταξειδι και καλο καλοκαιρι και με το καλο να γυρισει σε πλοιο και πληρωμα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Express Santorini με προορισμό όπως λέει στο AIS .....Lisbon. Αυτή την ώρα Ανατολικά από τα Μέθανα με 16,6 μίλια. Καλή συνέχεια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Έγρααψαν την επιγραφή με κόκκινα κ δεν του πάει καθόλου.Άσε που το κόκκινο στο μπλε δεν φαίνεται από μακρυά.

----------


## andria salamis

Εύχομαι στον καπτα Βαγγέλη,και στο πλήρωμα του,Καλοτάξιδο να ειναι,ο Αι Νικόλας στην πλώρη σας.
Ευτυχως αν το εχανα!!!!,ημουν στον Πειραια,και δεν ηξερα για τον αποπλου!
P1030866.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Ελπίζω να μας δείξεις και καμία που να φαίνονται η νέα του επιγραφή σε κόκκινα, όπως μας λέει και ο Βίκτωρ Χιώτης. :Fat:

----------


## andria salamis

> Ελπίζω να μας δείξεις και καμία που να φαίνονται η νέα του επιγραφή σε κόκκινα, όπως μας λέει και ο Βίκτωρ Χιώτης.


Ειναι πολυ αγαπημένο,και πολυ όμορφο καράβι παντελή
Παρα πολλά ταξίδια εκανα,επι εποχή Αγαπητου.


P1030885.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Αυτή την ώρα στο ύψος της Καρθαγένης αλλά με ....πολύ μικρή ταχύτητα (7,4 μίλια).

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αυτή την ώρα στο ύψος της Καρθαγένης αλλά με ....πολύ μικρή ταχύτητα (7,4 μίλια).


Μπράβο φίλε με το καθαρευουσιάνικο! :Applouse:  Επειδή συνεχίζει να πηγαίνει με 8,2 κ,αν δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα,νομίζω θέλει να φτάσει ορισμένη ώρα στο Γιβραλτάρ γιά πετρέλευση.

----------


## pantelis2009

Μάλλον από χθες έχει μπει για το δεξαμενισμό του στο Γιβραλτάρ. Καλή συνέχεια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Τελείωσε εχθές με το δεξαμενισμό του και όπως λέει στο AIS του.....προορισμός Λισαβόνα, με 17,5 μίλια αυτή την ώρα. Καλή σεζόν.

----------


## avvachrist

Μήπως τελικά υπήρξε όντως κάποιο πρόβλημα και μπήκε για δεξαμενισμό πάλι μετά από 5 μήνες; Το βαπόρι 23/11-30/11 είχε μπει πάλι για δεξαμενισμό στη μεγάλη μόνιμη της Ακτής Βασιλειάδη.

----------


## Dimitris Mentakis

Ο πιο πρόσφατος δεξαμενισμός του . https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dSp5Cx5_3JQ

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Express Santorini από την Τετάρτη έχει σταματήσει τα δρομολόγια του και είναι δεμένο στο λιμάνι Ponta Delgada. Σύντομα πιστεύω θα ξεκινήσει η επιστροφή του στα πάτρια εδάφη.
Εδώ στα τέλη Μαρτίου του 2014 περνώντας τα στενά της Φανερωμένης για να κάνει τα δοκιμαστικά του. 

ΕΞΠΡΕΣ-ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ-96-24-03-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Στις 19.30 μ.μ εχθές τελικά ξεκίνησε η επιστροφή του. Πλέον στο AIS γράφει προορισμός CEUTA για ανεφοδιασμό. Καλή επιστροφή σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Κάτω από τη Σικελία αυτή την ώρα με 16,2 μίλια. Όπως γράφει στο AIS του Πειραιά θα είναι αύριο 07/10 στις 19.00.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Εξπρές Σαντορίνη δεμένο στο ΝΜΔ δίπλα στο Μυρτιδιώτισσα.

ΕΞΠΡΕΣ-ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ-111-16-10-2016.jpg

----------


## alkeos

P2160363.jpg

Θεσσαλονίκη, 16/2/2009, κατά την είσοδό του στο λιμάνι

----------


## despo

Σύντομη θα είναι αυτή τη φορά η παραμονή του κοντά μας, αφου οπως γράφεται το πλοίο πουλήθηκε στα Αραβικά Εμιράτα. Δυστυχώς ένα ακόμα όμορφο πλοίο μας εγκαταλείπει οριστικά.

----------


## panthiras1

Πρέπει να έχει τα χρονάκια του.

----------


## harryludens

> Πρέπει να έχει τα χρονάκια του.


Κατασκευής 1974 αλλά καλοσυντηρημένο και πολύ αξιόλογο

----------


## express adonis

ενας μεγαλος κυκλος παραδοσιακης ακτοπλοιας κλεινει....μονο ο πηγασος απομενει να φυγει και να τον κλεισει οριστικα...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πρέπει να έχει τα χρονάκια του.


 Κάτι μας είπες τώρα...

----------


## PORTO LAFIA

> ενας μεγαλος κυκλος παραδοσιακης ακτοπλοιας κλεινει....μονο ο πηγασος απομενει να φυγει και να τον κλεισει οριστικα...


Kαι το superferry II.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ενας μεγαλος κυκλος παραδοσιακης ακτοπλοιας κλεινει....μονο ο πηγασος απομενει να φυγει και να τον κλεισει οριστικα...





> Kαι το superferry II.


Και το ΒΙΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ, και το ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ, και το ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ, και άλλα. Όσο για τον όρο "παραδοσιακή ακτοπλοία" (!!!!!) και για ποιόν λόγο άραγε θα κλείσει ο "μεγάλος κύκλος της" αν φύγει από αυτήν οποιοδήποτε πλοίο........ πολύ θα ήθελα αν μπορούσε κάποιος να μας το εξηγήσει.

----------


## panthiras1

> Από ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ: Κάτι μας είπες τώρα...


Γνωρίζω τα χρονάκια του.... προσπάθησα να το πω όμως λίγο ... διακριτικά.

----------


## BOBKING

> Και το ΒΙΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ, και το ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ, και το ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ, και άλλα. Όσο για τον όρο "παραδοσιακή ακτοπλοία" (!!!!!) και για ποιόν λόγο άραγε θα κλείσει ο "μεγάλος κύκλος της" αν φύγει από αυτήν οποιοδήποτε πλοίο........ πολύ θα ήθελα αν μπορούσε κάποιος να μας το εξηγήσει.


Δυστυχώς η ''παραδοσιακή ακτοπλοΐα'' χάθηκε ουσιαστικά το 2000 για κάποιους(τουλάχιστον για εμένα) ,για άλλους χάθηκε με την είσοδο των ολοκαίνουργιων Blue Star το 2002 ,για άλλους η αποχώρηση της Ga Ferries λόγω των οικονομικών δυσκολιών που παρουσίαζε.......γενικότερα δεν μπορούμε να περιγράψουμε το πότε θα έρθει το τέλος της ''παραδοσιακής ακτοπλοΐας'' λόγω ότι η ιστορία συνεχίζεται και όχι πάντα με μεγάλες εταιρίες που τις διαχειρίζονται άγνωστοι αλλά και με άλλες παραδοσιακές εταιρίες που τις διαχειρίζονται άνθρωποι που αφοσιώνονται στο έργο τους και δεν κοιτάνε μόνο το συμφέρον τους αλλά και το πως να πλουτίσουν ''ποδοπατώντας' άλλους χωρίς να νοιάζονται για τις συνέπειες και τα προβλήματα που θα πάθουν εκείνοι που τα έπαθαν 




> Kαι το superferry II.


Είχε μπει και αυτό στις Κυκλάδες το 1993 όπως και το Εξπρές Σαντορίνη...και τα δύο τους ήρθαν την ίδια χρονιά ως αντικαταστάτες το ένα για να αντικαταστήσει ένα πολυτελές πλοίο το οποίο λόγω του μεγέθους του δεν ταίριαξε στην γραμμή και το άλλο για να αντικαταστήσει έναν εργάτη του Αιγαίου.....τι να πει κανείς

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σύντομη θα είναι αυτή τη φορά η παραμονή του κοντά μας, αφου οπως γράφεται το πλοίο πουλήθηκε στα Αραβικά Εμιράτα. Δυστυχώς ένα ακόμα όμορφο πλοίο μας εγκαταλείπει οριστικά.


Όμορφο δεν θα το έλεγα, απλώς φεύγει ένα κλασικό,καλοσυντηρημένο πλοίο κ στα χέρια που πέφτει,το τελευταίο ταξίδι δεν θα είναι μακρυά.

----------


## Cpt Βαγγελης

> Όμορφο δεν θα το έλεγα, απλώς φεύγει ένα κλασικό,καλοσυντηρημένο πλοίο κ στα χέρια που πέφτει,το τελευταίο ταξίδι δεν θα είναι μακρυά.


ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ από τα πιο όμορφα πλοία το Σαντορίνη...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ από τα πιο όμορφα πλοία το Σαντορίνη...


Υποκειμενικά είναι αυτά,βασικά εκείνο που το χαλάει είναι η έλλειψη καμπυλότητας λόγω της τραινάδικης προέλευσης.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μιας και δεν έχουμε αναφερθεί, να πούμε ότι το πλοίο από τον μώλο Δραπετσώνας έχει περάσει απέναντι και πλαγιοδετήσει πλέον στον μώλο ΔΕΗ.

IMG_0467.jpg__IMG_0435.jpg
_Μώλος ΔΕΗ - 05/11/2016


_Για να επανέλθω στον αναφερθέντα όρο "παραδοσιακή ακτοπλοία", να πω ότι προσωπικά δεν βρίσκω κανέναν απολύτως λόγο για να δεχθώ πως αυτή υπήρχε μέχρι το 2000 και με πλοία όπως π.χ. τα ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ - ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ - ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ - ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ, αλλά δεν υπάρχει πλέον με τα πλοία της BLUE STAR ή της HSW. Μου ακούγεται πολύ ...ρομαντικό και ως επακόλουθο της φυσικής ανθρώπινης τάσης εξωραισμού πάντα του παρελθόντος (αχ, τι ωραία που ήταν όλα "εκείνα τα χρόνια τα παλιά") !!!!! Αν -παρόλα αυτά- κάποιος με εξανάγκαζε να προσδιορίσω οπωσδήποτε κάποια χρονική περίοδο "παραδοσιακής ακτοπλοίας", τότε θα έλεγα πως αυτή υπήρξε πριν την δεκαετία του '60, πριν δηλαδή την ραγδαία καθιέρωση - έλευση - ναυπήγηση των Επιβατηγών - Οχηματαγωγών πλοίων.

----------


## pantelis2009

Εχθές το πρωί έφυγε από το μόλο ΔΕΗ, έκανε μια... βόλτα ανοικτά από την Ψυτάλλεια και πήγε στον ΝΜΔ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μιας και δεν έχουμε αναφερθεί, να πούμε ότι το πλοίο από τον μώλο Δραπετσώνας έχει περάσει απέναντι και πλαγιοδετήσει πλέον στον μώλο ΔΕΗ.
> 
> IMG_0467.jpg__IMG_0435.jpg
> _Μώλος ΔΕΗ - 05/11/2016
> 
> 
> _Για να επανέλθω στον αναφερθέντα όρο "παραδοσιακή ακτοπλοία", να πω ότι προσωπικά δεν βρίσκω κανέναν απολύτως λόγο για να δεχθώ πως αυτή υπήρχε μέχρι το 2000 και με πλοία όπως π.χ. τα ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ - ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ - ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ - ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ, αλλά δεν υπάρχει πλέον με τα πλοία της BLUE STAR ή της HSW. Μου ακούγεται πολύ ...ρομαντικό και ως επακόλουθο της φυσικής ανθρώπινης τάσης εξωραισμού πάντα του παρελθόντος (αχ, τι ωραία που ήταν όλα "εκείνα τα χρόνια τα παλιά") !!!!! Αν -παρόλα αυτά- κάποιος με εξανάγκαζε να προσδιορίσω οπωσδήποτε κάποια χρονική περίοδο "παραδοσιακής ακτοπλοίας", τότε θα έλεγα πως αυτή υπήρξε πριν την δεκαετία του '60, πριν δηλαδή την ραγδαία καθιέρωση - έλευση - ναυπήγηση των Επιβατηγών - Οχηματαγωγών πλοίων.


Παραδοσιακό κ κλασικό είναι κάτι που μεταβάλλεται. Το μοντέρνο του σήμερα είναι το παραδοσιακό/κλασικό του αύριο.

----------


## manolisfissas

> Εχθές το πρωί έφυγε από το μόλο ΔΕΗ, έκανε μια... βόλτα ανοικτά από την Ψυτάλλεια και πήγε στον ΝΜΔ.


Ορίστε και μια φωτογραφία του όταν πέρναγε μπροστά από το λιμάνι.

ΕΞΠΡΕΣ-ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ-11-1.jpg

----------


## naxos1

Al salmy 4 το καινούριο όνομα του εξπρές σαντορινι........

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σωστά, _AL SALMY 4_ με λιμάνι νηολογίου το Άμπου Ντάμπι,

IMG_0019.jpg
_Μώλος Δραπετσώνας - 19/11/2016_

στην πρύμη του να κυματίζει η ένδοξη και τιμημένη (!!!) σημαία των Ηνωμένων Αραβικών Εμιράτων,

IMG_0009.jpg
_Μώλος Δραπετσώνας - 19/11/2016_

και σινιάλα σβησμένα από πλαινά και τσιμινιέρα.

IMG_0017.jpg
_Μώλος Δραπετσώνας - 19/11/2016_

----------


## naxos1

Το πλοίο θα αναχωρήσει το  επόμενο σ/κ με ελληνικό πλήρωμα.

DSC03837.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στα πλαινά του πλοίου έχει γραφτεί το όνομα της νέας του εταιρείας.

IMG_0021.jpg
_Μώλος Δραπετσώνας - 26/11/2016_

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Εξπρές Σαντορίνη προφανώς είναι έτοιμο να σαλπάρει για τα ....ξένα. Ήδη στο AIS του γράφει προορισμός PORT SAID και στην πλώρη του είναι το P/K Καραπιπέρης 18. Καλή συνέχεια και ο ¶γιος Νικόλαος να είναι πάντα μαζί του.

----------


## naxos1

'Εφυγε πρίν απο λίγο.......




ίuntitled.JPG

----------


## leo85

Είναι στη ράδα μάλλον για πετρέλαια.
Καλό ταξίδι να έχει.

----------


## pantelis2009

To Εξπρές Σαντορίνη φωτογραφημένο σήμερα το πρωί από τα Σελήνια, στη ράδα του Πειραιά που είναι για πετρέλευση. Αυτή την ώρα είναι δίπλα του το Ανεζούλα. Καλή συνέχεια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

ΕΞΠΡΕΣ-ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ-114-07-12-2016.jpg

----------


## threshtox

Έφυγε γύρω στις 2 για μακριά μας.

Νότια του Αγίου Γεωργίου τώρα, "σημαδεύοντας" ανάμεσα σε Σίφνο και Κίμωλο..

Καλή συνέχεια σε ένα συμπαθέστατο πλοίο. Καλές θάλασσες να έχει..

----------


## dionisos

Εφθασε στο αγκυροβολιο του PORT SAID εν αναμονη να περασει. Καλο υπολοιπο και καλα ταξειδια

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Mικρό αφιέρωμα γιά το πλοίο στο Ships Monthly Mαρτίου.
chartres 92 at calais by G Hunter.jpg
Εδώ ως CHARTRES το 1992 από παλιό τεύχος.Νομίζω με την επέκταση των καταστρωμάτων στην Ελλάδα το πλοίο έχασε σε εμφάνιση.

----------


## threshtox

Γενικώς τέτοιου είδους μετασκευές, ειδικά με γέμισμα στην πρύμη, δεν ομορφαίνουν οπτικά το πλοίο..εδώ είναι πανέμορφη..

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Γενικώς τέτοιου είδους μετασκευές, ειδικά με γέμισμα στην πρύμη, δεν ομορφαίνουν οπτικά το πλοίο..εδώ είναι πανέμορφη..


Eδώ τραβάνε τα καταστρώματα γιά περισσότερο κόσμο...Από την άλλη 'εχουμε κ ήλιο.

----------


## threshtox

> Eδώ τραβάνε τα καταστρώματα γιά περισσότερο κόσμο...Από την άλλη 'εχουμε κ ήλιο.


Εδώ έχουμε το "υπέροχο" παράδοξο, να έχουμε τον περισσότερο ήλιο και τα πιο ¨κουτιά" πλοία και μιλάω για τα πιο καινούρια..ούτε Βαλτική να έκαναν..

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Εδώ έχουμε το "υπέροχο" παράδοξο, να έχουμε τον περισσότερο ήλιο και τα πιο ¨κουτιά" πλοία και μιλάω για τα πιο καινούρια..ούτε Βαλτική να έκαναν..


Στα πιό καινούργια κ πρόσφατες μετασκευές πάμε στη λόγική της εκμετάλλευσης όσο το δυνατό περισσότερου κλειστού χώρου.

----------


## despo

Πάντως απο τη στιγμή που έφυγε, δεν φαίνεται πουθενά να έχει κάνει δρομολόγια. Γενικά αγνοείται η τύχη του ...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Υποτίθεται ότι είναι στο Ασσάμπ της Ερυθραίας.Πρόβλημα στη μιά μηχανή έχω ακούσει.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το Εξπρες Σαντορινη   στο  λιμανι του Πειραια τον Δεκεμβριο του 2009 

_DSCN0889 12-2009.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Πάντως απο τη στιγμή που έφυγε, δεν φαίνεται πουθενά να έχει κάνει δρομολόγια. Γενικά αγνοείται η τύχη του ...





> Υποτίθεται ότι είναι στο Ασσάμπ της Ερυθραίας.Πρόβλημα στη μιά μηχανή έχω ακούσει.


To πλοίο ταξίδεψε στην Αραβία μιας και _εδώ_ μπορούμε να το δούμε να μεταφέρει ανθρωπιστική βοήθεια από τα Εμιράτα στο Αντεν της Υεμένης το Μάιο του 2017.

----------


## sparti

Να το δουμε εδω τη τελευταια φορα που εκανε κασοκαρπαθια το μαρτιο 2012

----------


## Amorgos66

..υπάρχει και πωλείται...
https://m.apolloduck.com/boat/commer...ferries/589583

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ..υπάρχει και πωλείται...
> https://m.apolloduck.com/boat/commer...ferries/589583


OK όλα πουλιούνται.Αλλά εάν πουληθεί θα πάει κατά Αλάνγκ μεριά.

----------


## sparti

Στο πειραια το μαρτιο του 2012 σε αντικατάσταση του Πρεβελης

----------


## sparti

Ψαχνωντας στο ιντερνετ βρηκα τυχαια το site ενος φωτογραφου φωτογραφιες απο τα εγκαινια του πλοιου το μαιο του 1994. Σας επισυναπτω το λινκ 

https://paterakisphoto.gr/theme/02-%...ce%b1-santori/

----------


## Ellinis

Μιας και είναι καλά τα νέα για το καράβι και για τους καραβολάτρες να το δούμε όταν ήταν στον ΝΜ με τα σινιάλα της Atlanticoline. Από την άλλη η επάνοδος ενός 46χρονου πλοίου στην ακτοπλοϊα μετά από τόσα χρόνια στην "αραπιά" μόνο προβληματισμό μπορεί να φέρει.

P3301729 (2).jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μιας και είναι καλά τα νέα για το καράβι και για τους καραβολάτρες να το δούμε όταν ήταν στον ΝΜ με τα σινιάλα της Atlanticoline. Από την άλλη η επάνοδος ενός 46χρονου πλοίου στην ακτοπλοϊα μετά από τόσα χρόνια στην "αραπιά" μόνο προβληματισμό μπορεί να φέρει.
> 
> P3301729 (2).jpg


Προβληματισμό κ γιά αυτόν που το φέρνει.
Στην ακτοπλοία πάμε ανάποδα ολοταχώς! :Distrust:  :Sorrow:

----------


## Ellinis

> Προβληματισμό κ γιά αυτόν που το φέρνει.
> Στην ακτοπλοία πάμε ανάποδα ολοταχώς!


Tι να σου πω... μικρός το 1984 έπιασα στα χέρια μου μια μπροσούρα της Sealink με όλα τα πλοία που είχε στο κανάλι. ST.CHRISTOPHER, ST.DAVID, VILLANDRY, CHANTILLY, SENLAC, HORSA, HENGIST, ST.GERMAIN, ST.ELOI, CHARTRES.
Και είχε όλα τα καράβια που μετέπειτα ήρθαν στα νερά μας, πλην του ST.GERMAIN που πήγε για διάλυση. Και ήταν μια φυσική εξέλιξη, οι "βόριοι" πουλάγανε τότε τα πλοία όταν φτάναν στα 20κάτι χρόνια τους και οι "νότιοι" τα έβαζαν να ταξιδεύουν σε πιο ζεστές θάλασσες. Αλλά το οτι 37 χρόνια μετά θα εξακολουθούσαν να ταξιδεύουν κάμποσα από αυτά στις θάλασσες μας δεν το περίμενα.
Με εξαίρεση το άλλοτε ST.COLUMBA/ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ, όλα τα άλλα 40χρονα πλοία της άλλοτε Sealink που εξακολουθούν να ταξιδεύουν βρίσκονται στην Ελλάδα. Νοσταλγικό μεν, μουσειακό δε...

 Από εκείνη την μπροσούρα και αυτή η εναέρια του CHARTRES. 
chartres.jpg

----------


## threshtox

Όσο νοσταλγικό είναι από τη μία, τόσο κωμικοτραγικό καταντάει από την άλλη. 

Να υποθέσω ότι μιλάμε για γνωστή σούπερ επιτυχημένη εταιρεία, ε;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Όσο νοσταλγικό είναι από τη μία, τόσο κωμικοτραγικό καταντάει από την άλλη. 
> 
> Να υποθέσω ότι μιλάμε για γνωστή σούπερ επιτυχημένη εταιρεία, ε;


Σωστά μαντεύεις.
Με όλους αυτούς τους μαθουσάλες που μαζεύουν,φοβάμαι μήπως έχουμε κάποια τραγική κατάληξη.
Γιατί όλα αυτά τα βαπόρια μάλλον δεν έχουν την μέχρι τώρα μεταχείριση του Superferry II.

----------


## threshtox

> Γιατί όλα αυτά τα βαπόρια μάλλον δεν έχουν την μέχρι τώρα μεταχείριση του Superferry II.


Το οποίο επίσης, λογικά, θα πάρει την κατιούσα...

----------


## Ellinis

Ένα πράγμα μόνο, η Σητζετς έχει τα γνωστά νταραβέρια με τις Αζόρες όπου ναυλώνουν και συμβατικά πλοία. Ίσως από του χρόνου που θα έχει το ΣΟΥΠΕΡΦΕΡΡΥ ΙΙ (τον Σεπτέμβρη το παραλαμβάνει από τους Στεφάνου) να το στείλει εκεί. Και για να καλύψει για φέτος το κενό, να πήρε για μια σεζόν το ΕΞΠΡ.ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ. Πιθανολογώ οτι η τιμή αγοράς δεν θα είναι και πολύ πάνω από την τιμή σκραπ, σε ένα εξάμηνο το ξαναπουλάει για σκραπ και έχει βγάλει και το κέρδος του ναύλου.

----------


## alkeos

Μιας και επανήλθε στην επικαιρότητα, να δούμε την όμορφη Γαλλίδα κατά τη σύντομη παρουσία της στη Θεσσαλονίκη το Φλεβάρη και το Μάρτη του 2009, τότε που σκάντζαρε το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ

P2160366_edited.jpg P2230372_edited.jpg P2230378_edited.jpg P2230382_edited.jpg P3020387_edited.jpg

----------


## despo

Εμένα για να είμαι ειλικρινής με εξέπληξε και μάλιστα πολύ ευχάριστα η αναμενόμενη επιστροφή του Εξπρες Σαντορίνη, ένα πλοίο θρύλος της ακτοπλοίας μας, το οποίο πέρασε απο τόσες και τόσες γραμμές. Ενα πλοίο που μπαίνει άνετα σε όλα σχεδόν τα λιμάνια, λογικό είναι να μπορεί να προσφέρει ακόμα, με την επιβεβλημένη μηχανική συντήρηση, όσο και στο ξενοδοχειακό. Δεν αμφιβάλει κανείς οτι τα χρόνια περνάνε, αλλά μην ξεχνάμε να κάνουμε συγκρίσεις στη γειτονική μας Ιταλία με τη σύγχρονη ναυπηγική βιομηχανία, οπου βλέπουμε επίσης πλοία μεγάλης ηλικίας να συνεχίζουν να δουλεύουν στην ακτοπλοία. Μπορεί να θεωρούμε σημείο παρακμής το συγκεκριμένο, αλλά ξεφεύγοντας λίγο απο το θέμα του πλοίου, πως μπορεί να σχολιάσει κανείς οτι πρόσφατα 'φορτωθήκαμε' ο,τι 'παλιατζούρες' λεωφορεία κυκλοφορούσαν σε Γερμανία, Βέλγιο, Ολλανδία μέχρι και απο τη Νορβηγία (!) με τα κατα το ήμισυ ανοιγόμενα παραθυράκια λες και είμαστε χώρα με πολικές θερμοκρασίες ;  Αρα λοιπόν τίποτα το περίεργο η' μεμπτό πάντοτε κατα τη γνώμη μου.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το οποίο επίσης, λογικά, θα πάρει την κατιούσα...


Κ στο ξενοδοχειακό κ μηχανικά, παντού... :Disgust:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Εμένα για να είμαι ειλικρινής με εξέπληξε και μάλιστα πολύ ευχάριστα η αναμενόμενη επιστροφή του Εξπρες Σαντορίνη, ένα πλοίο θρύλος της ακτοπλοίας μας, το οποίο πέρασε απο τόσες και τόσες γραμμές. Ενα πλοίο που μπαίνει άνετα σε όλα σχεδόν τα λιμάνια, λογικό είναι να μπορεί να προσφέρει ακόμα, με την επιβεβλημένη μηχανική συντήρηση, όσο και στο ξενοδοχειακό. Δεν αμφιβάλει κανείς οτι τα χρόνια περνάνε, αλλά μην ξεχνάμε να κάνουμε συγκρίσεις στη γειτονική μας Ιταλία με τη σύγχρονη ναυπηγική βιομηχανία, οπου βλέπουμε επίσης πλοία μεγάλης ηλικίας να συνεχίζουν να δουλεύουν στην ακτοπλοία. Μπορεί να θεωρούμε σημείο παρακμής το συγκεκριμένο, αλλά ξεφεύγοντας λίγο απο το θέμα του πλοίου, πως μπορεί να σχολιάσει κανείς οτι πρόσφατα 'φορτωθήκαμε' ο,τι 'παλιατζούρες' λεωφορεία κυκλοφορούσαν σε Γερμανία, Βέλγιο, Ολλανδία μέχρι και απο τη Νορβηγία (!) με τα κατα το ήμισυ ανοιγόμενα παραθυράκια λες και είμαστε χώρα με πολικές θερμοκρασίες ;  Αρα λοιπόν τίποτα το περίεργο η' μεμπτό πάντοτε κατα τη γνώμη μου.


Aυτό με τα λεωφορεία είναι πραγματικά οπισθοδρόμηση.Παλιά κατασκευάζαμε κ εξάγαμε λεωφορεία.Γύρω στο 1980 άρχισαν οι εισαγωγές καινούργιων οχημάτων.Τώρα φθάσαμε στο leasing μεταχειρισμένων 10ετίας.
Όλα αυτά είναι ενδεικτικά σε τι επίπεδο βρισκόμαστε,μιά τριτοκοσμική χώρα στην Ευρώπη.
Γιά να έλθουμε στο θέμα μας,αμφιβάλλω εάν η εν λόγω εταιρεία κάνει την επιβεβλημένη συντήρηση.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το αγαπημένο Σαντορινάκι από σήμερα εκπέμπει στο AIS με το νέο του όνομα ως AQUA MYTH.

----------


## Ellinis

To νέο όνομα είναι υβρίδιο απο το προθεμα Aqua που επικράτησε δυστυχώς στα συμβατικά της εταιριας και του Myth που είχε ήδη δωθει στο κρουαζιεροπλοιο της. Μηπως στην ίδια λογική δουμε και το Superferry II να γίνεται Aqua Majesty η Aqua Queen;

Καλώς να έρθει πσντως το πλοιο και ελπίζω να μπορέσει να προσφερει στην ακτοπλοΐα όπως και παλια.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το αγαπημένο Σαντορινάκι από σήμερα εκπέμπει στο AIS με το νέο του όνομα ως AQUA MYTH.


Mε σημαία Κομόρες προς το παρόν.

----------


## threshtox

Η ανανέωση του στόλου συνεχίζεται. Όσο και αν είναι λατρεμένο το Σαντορινακι, εδώ μιλάμε για "αναγερωση".

Ζω για τη στιγμή της ανέλκυσης του ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ και της εκ βάθρων ανάστασής του. Γιατί να μην έχω κι εγώ όνειρα;;;

----------


## Ellinis

> Η ανανέωση του στόλου συνεχίζεται. Όσο και αν είναι λατρεμένο το Σαντορινακι, εδώ μιλάμε για "αναγερωση".
> 
> Ζω για τη στιγμή της ανέλκυσης του ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ και της εκ βάθρων ανάστασής του. Γιατί να μην έχω κι εγώ όνειρα;;;


Μην τους βάζεις ιδέες...  :Very Happy: 

Η αλήθεια είναι οτι ο στόλος συμβατικών της εταιρίας με τις δυο τελευταίες προσθήκες θα έχει μ.ο. ηλικίας τα 44 χρόνια. Αν δεν υπολογίσω το AQUA SOLUTION που λογικά δεν θα το δούμε να ταξιδεύει πάμε στα 42. Το AQUA JEWEL το υπολογίζω με βάση το πότε καθελκύσθηκε. Θα μπορούσαν παράλληλα με το σλόγκαν "ο μεγαλύτερος στόλος ταχυπλόων" να βαλουν και ένα φρέσκο όπως "ο γηραιότερος στόλος συμβατικών"  :Indecisiveness: 

Προσωπικά δεν με στεναχωρεί καθόλου να βλέπω τα κλασσικά ποστάλια της Μάγχης στα λιμάνια μας, αλλά δεν μπορώ να κρύψω και τον προβληματισμό για την πορεία του ακτοπλοϊκού στόλου...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Προσωπικά δεν μου αρέσει αυτή η επιστροφή υπερήλικων βαποριών όσο κ αγαπημένα να ήταν κ ειδικά όταν αυτό γίνεται από ανθρώπους οι οποίοι δεν εμπνέουν καμία εμπιστοσύνη. :Distrust:

----------


## parianos

Σε ποιο δρομολογιο θα παει; Σποραδες;

----------


## basi

Μπορεί να ανοίξει καμιά καινούργια επιδοτούμενη  γραμμή από τον Νοέμβριο , γιατί τώρα τι να προλάβει να κάνει μέχρι να έρθει .

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μπορεί να ανοίξει καμιά καινούργια επιδοτούμενη  γραμμή από τον Νοέμβριο , γιατί τώρα τι να προλάβει να κάνει μέχρι να έρθει .


Κατά πως λένε έχει στρόφαλο αλλά κ στα χέρια που ήταν,σίγουρα θέλει συμμάζεμα.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Δυστυχώς, οι ελπίδες ότι θα ξαναβλέπαμε το αγαπημένο Σαντορινάκι στα ελληνικά νερά, τελικά δεν επαληθεύτηκαν, καθώς το θρυλικό πλοίο έβαλε ρότα για διαλυτήριο της Ινδίας.

----------


## despo

Κρίμα. Τελικά φαίνεται για ακόμα μια φορά ο,τι πάει προς τα κάτω, πολύ δύσκολα ξαναγυρνάει.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φανταστείτε πόσο ρημάδι ήταν που ούτε γιά την Seajets δεν έκανε!
Προσωπικά ποτέ δεν πίστεψα ότι το ήθελε γιά να το ταξιδέψει κ αν κρίνει κανείς από τα τόσα ταχύπλοα που έχει μαζέψει γιά κανιβαλισμό αλά ΠΝ,μάλλον γι'αυτό το ήθελε λόγω των μηχανών Pielstick.
Mάλλον βρήκε συμφέρουσα τιμή κ το έστειλε...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Κρίμα. Τελικά φαίνεται για ακόμα μια φορά ο,τι πάει προς τα κάτω, πολύ δύσκολα ξαναγυρνάει.


 Αυτό δεν πήγε προς τα κάτω γιά άλλο λόγο δήθεν όπως συνηθίζεται τελευταία.
Πουλήθηκε πριν 5-6 χρόνια στα Εμιρατα με μόνο ταξίδι στην Ερυθραία,ανθρωπιστική βοήθεια καθώς λένε κ από ό,τι φαίνεται το γέρικο σκαρί ήταν σε εγκατάλειψη.

----------


## Zakynthos

Επειδή έχει διαλυθεί,παρακαλώ τους διαχειριστές να το μεταφέρουν στα 1990+.

----------

